# "Men in America" series



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I encourage folks to catch the remaining segments of Tucker Carlson's "Men in America" series on Fox News, 8pm central time. The first installment was last night. He is to have an installment every Wednesday show for the month of March. The premise is that men in America are the ones in crisis, but being ignored for the great good of progressivenism.



> Tucker Carlson Launches New Series - 'American Men Are In Crisis'


A couple interesting pieces....



> Seventy-seven percent of all suicides in America are committed by men. The overall rate is increasing at a dramatic pace. Between 1997 and 2014, there was a 43 percent rise in suicide deaths among middle-aged American men. The rates are highest among American Indian and white men, who kill themselves at about ten times the rate of Hispanic and black women.





> One study found that the average levels of male testosterone dropped by one percent every year after 1987. And it's not unrelated to age. The average 40-year-old-man in 2017 would have testosterone levels 30 percent lower than the average 40-year-old man in 1987.


Tucker Carlson: American Men Are In Crisis | The Daily Caller


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am pretty sure we can get those suicide rates down and those testosterone levels back up if we just banned guns. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I am pretty sure we can get those suicide rates down and those testosterone levels back up if we just banned guns. :vs_smirk:


That explaines a lot. Guns are demasculating America. Now I understand.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Tin foil hat folks may say that the 30% reduction in testosterone is a planned and implemented UN Agenda 21/2030 objective in order to quell the fighting spirit of men in our nation. Make us less likely to fight and more subservient. Maybe another chemical added to our water along with Flouride?
Anyway you look at it, men are not doing well.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Good info and will watch, I wonder if Tucker will discuss what role the education system plays into this? On the suicide subject it is sad to say but Veterans have had a heavy impact on suicide rates over the past decade. The suicide rates never reflect the self medicated deaths that take time.......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Toefoot said:


> Good info and will watch, I wonder if Tucker will discuss what role the education system plays into this? On the suicide subject it is sad to say but Veterans have had a heavy impact on suicide rates over the past decade. *The suicide rates never reflect the self medicated deaths that take time*.......


A very good point.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lower testosterone levels may be due to crap found in our food and water.

Lots of chemicals disrupt human endocrine system. How much food is packaged in plastic? Stuff leaches out of that and just because it's "food grade" does nor mean it's benign. 

Then there are all the persistent environmental toxins from industry dumping and pesticides. PCBs are even accumulating in polar bears. 

Think about the "new car smell"! What do you suppose that comes from?

All the more reason to grow your own food and put up stores glass containers.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is an excellent series so far. I recommend it, also.

Tucker's show is becoming the best thing on Fox.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> This is an excellent series so far. I recommend it, also.
> 
> Tucker's show is becoming the best thing on Fox.


Tucker is the best thing on Fox and not even close.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.waterboards.ca.gov/press_room/press_releases/2018/pr_recycledwater_3_6.pdf

As if mass quantities of soy isn't feminizing California's males.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> https://www.waterboards.ca.gov/press_room/press_releases/2018/pr_recycledwater_3_6.pdf
> 
> As if mass quantities of soy isn't feminizing California's males.


Squatch don't eat soy.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

All part of the socialist agenda to wussify America.


----------

